
Are Pop Lyrics Getting More Repetitive? - vezycash
https://pudding.cool/2017/05/song-repetition/
======
guu
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18508243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18508243)

